# Quick question???



## swoll_929 (Jul 6, 2009)

Technically u can keep most cichlids of various types together dependin on aggression and water needs correct? 

And if so could smaller 6" cichlids be kept w/ Larger (ex. 8"-12") fish of more peaceful nature? 

Ex. Yellow peacock cichlid and a pictus cat catfish?


----------



## SouthernBelle23 (Mar 24, 2009)

Keeping various Cichlids together is definitely dependent on aggression and water needs, you are correct. 

I don't know that I would keep a 6" fish with a 12" fish....probably depends on what kind of fish the 12" one is because I'd be afraid it might try to eat the 6"....if it was that kind of fish. 

If the Peacock Cichlids are large enough, they should be ok with a Pictus cat.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

I don't know a lot about pictus cats but they are from South America and that is usually soft water. Peacocks are hard water rift lake fish. Wouldn't your "water needs" come into play here?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

are you talking about alounacara species peacock or the south american peacock bass????if it is the bass ; they should be fine until the bass gets reall big(close to 30 pounds)..then it may try to eat the cat which could get caught in it's throat and kill it..


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

"Cichlids" is a very generic term. You could be talking about fish from African lakes that are small and quick or fish from South America like Oscars. Angelfish are cichlids too. So are kribs. You can certainly mix certain cichlids depending on exactly which ones, tank conditions, etc., but there is no way to answer your question in a general sense.


----------

